# Redhawk



## wood888 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello,

Jumped in a purchased a Redhawk  .44 to hunt with. For the most part, I will not take it out till next year, once I mount a sight and practice.

Couple questions:

1. What type of Red Dot sight would you all recommend?

2. Why didn't anyone warn me that putting 40 rounds through it would cause my arm to go numb?


----------



## tim scott (Dec 4, 2014)

"cause my arm to go numb"....... could be because for a normal healthy person this won't happen... you have a major nerve issue going on and as much as I hate suggesting the murdering butchers I'd see a good md. right away and I certainly wouldn't touch the gun again til you have been cleared by your doc.
tim


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 4, 2014)

I've never heard of an arm going numb from that level of shooting.  The Redhawk isn't a light piece unless you're shooting an Alaskan and even then I've never heard of a numb arm.  A sore hand maybe, numbness - never.

Have you considered whether you may have carpal tunnel problems or a previous arm injury that may be the underlying issue?


----------



## wood888 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello,

No other issues that I know of. Arm did not go numb right away, but during the night, like falling asleep.  If it happens again, I will worry. 

I enjoyed shooting it, but I will want an optical system to install for better accuracy. Progressive eye lenses don't work well for me w/iron sights.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 5, 2014)

I have the Ultradot 30mm on my Redhawk .41 and it has been a great sight and caused the demise of a good many animals.


----------



## wood888 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 9, 2014)

You may have... CTS.. 
http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/cubital-radial-tunnel-syndrome


----------



## AndrewX (Jan 27, 2015)

frankwright said:


> I have the Ultradot 30mm on my Redhawk .41 and it has been a great sight and caused the demise of a good many animals.



+1 for the Ultradot 30. I have a Matchdot (same company and also 30mm) on one of my pistols and like it a lot. Considering a Matchdot 2 for another revolver. It has a couple of extra reticles that you can dial in if you want.

http://www.ultradotwest.com/ultradot_2008_005.htm


----------



## wood888 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello,
Thanks for the info. I put a Williams Fiber Optic on it, for now.  I have been practicing, and would feel confident 25 yards and under, with a rest. With more practice maybe further by next year, or upgrade optics.


----------



## wood888 (Jan 27, 2015)

.....and no more numbness.........


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 27, 2015)

.41 Redhawk with open sights here. 6in barrel.

also .44 Redhawk with Reddot   7-1/2 barrel.

I would love to find me a blued Redhawk in .41, with a 4in barrel.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad the numbness went away. That's a good lookin' group.


----------



## wood888 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## tgc (Feb 17, 2015)

Off a little left......Bwhaaaa. 

No, that really is a nice group from a handgun.


----------



## 10 ptr (Feb 19, 2015)

just ordered one in .44 with 7.5" bbl. sounds like it should do pretty well I hope.


----------



## blt152 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would recommend the Ultra Dot in 30mm. I have used them on handguns, shotguns and crossbows. Both my turkey guns are set up with 30mm Ultra Dots. When I had my shop in Ohio the Ultra Dot was the number one seller. Good luck with whatever you choose. Nice group by the  way.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got my dad's Blackhawk in 41 mag. Been debating on putting a red dot on it and trying it out next season.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2015)

wood888 said:


> 2. Why didn't anyone warn me that putting 40 rounds through it would cause my arm to go numb?



I like a modified Weaver stance/grip when shooting handguns with a fair amount of recoil, not what is taught today.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 6, 2015)

10 ptr said:


> just ordered one in .44 with 7.5" bbl. sounds like it should do pretty well I hope.



I got one of these a few weeks back.  You won't be disappointed!


----------



## 10 ptr (Mar 7, 2015)

mdgreco191 said:


> I got one of these a few weeks back.  You won't be disappointed!


just got it and its definitely a handful. plan on scoping it with a 4x Leupold.


----------

